# LnD or spring creek tomorrow



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Tomorrow rain or shine I will be getting my hook wet. Where do you think would be the best bet LnD or spring creek? I will be bank fishing because it's just a Lil chilly for the boat.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

My ranch is 8 miles from LnD. My neighbor says we got nearly an inch of rain today. Might of muddied things up a bit.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

flashlight said:


> My ranch is 8 miles from LnD. My neighbor says we got nearly an inch of rain today. Might of muddied things up a bit.


Eww it rained a bit here in Conroe as well so I'm not sure where to go


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

If you go to the LnD, minows will catch them. that murky water will beat the artificial lure manhood out of you.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

hopn said:


> If you go to the LnD, minows will catch them. that murky water will beat the artificial lure manhood out of you.


Thanks for the tip. I hope they have minows tomorrow.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Local reports on WB at Riverside are slow. Not sure what the deal is, either tight lips or slow fish...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

hopn said:


> If you go to the LnD, minows will catch them. that murky water will beat the artificial lure manhood out of you.


:rotfl:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Well I had to take my son to school in Madisonville so off to LnD... I'll give a report asap


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Well I had to take my son to school in Madisonville so off to LnD... I'll give a report asap


 Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

I fished from 08:30-11:15 and caught 1 nice female off a white head and white body 1/8 once jig. Water is a light chocolate color.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for reporting S&W


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The best bait for white bass in muddy creeks/rivers are peeled fresh crawfish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

shadslinger said:


> The best bait for white bass in muddy creeks/rivers are peeled fresh crawfish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My grandpa told me that many years ago, I think I might try that out. The store was closed so I didn't even try minows. I'm going to spring creek tomorrow.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> The best bait for white bass in muddy creeks/rivers are peeled fresh crawfish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also favorite for channel cat and gou


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Kinda like them myself!
The craw fish are emerging at this time and rains flush them out of the sloughs oxbows and shallow bottoms.
So the white bass are looking for them to eat. So peeling them and leaving a lot of head goop really puts the smell in the water so they can hone in on them in muddy water.

The best way to fish them is on a small crappie size hook and s split shot above it.
Cast out at a right angle to the flow and let it sweep the bait along bottom until it stops.
Most hits happen when the bait settles to the side of the current.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

